# Odd shower valve



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Does this tub/shr valve look familiar


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Does this tub/shr valve look familiar


My guess is a speakman sentinel valve......model 172 with integral stops.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you identify it? 

Check this weird faucet out.......its as strange as me:blink: I covered the handle so it wouldn't be a dead giveaway.....have you ever seen anything like it?









I have another pic of a faucet I took off a lavatory yesterday....I will uplaod and post it........you will like it:thumbup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

MOENTROL circa 1972. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way. nice villager in avocado green. 

Pass the tortilla chips please.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a nice faucet.......

















Bonus pic.......handyhack gatorbite hose contraption.:blink:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks TM, looks like I would need to order parts for that valve on-line as no one around here carries speakman.

I'll give him his options but I think replacement would be best.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Thanks TM, looks like I would need to order parts for that valve on-line as no one around here carries speakman.
> 
> I'll give him his options but I think replacement would be best.


You'll like working on it too!

It's about as much fun as a Kohler Niedecken...:laughing:
Or maybe a root canal sans Novocaine...

Same concept with plungers and stuff...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Redwood said:


> You'll like working on it too!
> 
> It's about as much fun as a Kohler Niedecken...:laughing:
> Or maybe a root canal sans Novocaine...
> ...


Nevermind the options:laughing:!


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

American Standard N 2055 Some parts in stock



TheMaster said:


> Heres a nice faucet.......


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> You'll like working on it too!
> 
> It's about as much fun as a Kohler Niedecken...:laughing:
> Or maybe a root canal sans Novocaine...
> ...


 
I would rather work on a Niedecken than American Standard N series push-pull faucets


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> American Standard N 2055 Some parts in stock


or something similar and If I am wrong I am sure someone will let me know.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> I would rather work on a Niedecken than American Standard N series push-pull faucets


Yea I'd tear that out and give them a new one in a heartbeat...

Never had the pleasure yet...
I guess all the work is through the back?
That must be a ball...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hoe do you do that anyway?????*



Associated Plum said:


> American Standard N 2055 Some parts in stock


 
I have stumbled onto only a few of these , but I have never 
ever torn into one and have only torn them out and changed them.....I simply wont touch one...

I doubt that many here have,

if it would be a boost to your ego.... 
how about tearing that apart and showing me the procedure to repair it
one picture at a time please, I am a pretty slow learner....

I think that would be very educational and sometime
in the next 25 years when I see another one I will know what to do


just tear the dam thing out
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Check this badboy out........









Heres a vintage wall mount K-sink faucet.....I have the soap dish also that sits in the center.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*bigdawginc*

i think speakman!! change it out do u n ur customer a favor!!!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

It's long gone, I put in a Delta. Thanks to the replies here I didn't waste time trying to fix it. I had access to the valve via a closet, fairly easy change.


----------

